# Wo gibts OpenBooks



## Vatar (25. Januar 2005)

Hi.
Ich suche ein OpenBook für C++, da ich keinen Bock habe schon wieder 50Euronen für ein Buch zu blechen. Es muss kein superausfürliches sein. Grundzüge langen mir schon, da ich mich einfach mal ein wenig einarbeiten möchte und es mal in Verbindung mit Java (JNI) probieren möchte.

Danke


----------



## puetz (25. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter!  

http://www.volkard.de/


----------



## Vatar (25. Januar 2005)

Danke. Da sind schon mal ein paar nützliche Sachen drin.

edit: Ich glaub ich komm der sache näher. Ich hab mir die Datei stdafx.h mal genauer angeschaut (welche von VS generiert wird) und diese beinhaltet gewisse include-Anweisungen (Allerdings weis ich nicht was dieses *#pragma once* bedeuten soll 

Leider habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Visual Studio .NET (keine Angst ich hab ne Lizens während des Studiums). Und zwar schaffe ich es nicht ein Projekt so einzurichten, dass es diese Zeilchen korrekt ausführt

```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main(){
   cout<<"Hello, world!"<<endl;
   return 0;
}
```
Ich habs als Win32Konsolenprojekt versucht, aber da generiert er mir noch irgend einen anderen Kram mit Header usw und wenn ich es alles mit obigen ersetze meckert der Compiler. Ich möchte mich aber exakt an das Tutorial halten.

Also wenn mir jemand helfen kann wie ich VS.NET konfigurieren muss wär ich sehr dankbar.

-- Vatar


----------



## Kachelator (26. Januar 2005)

Da müsstest du schon genauer erklären, worum es geht. Falls es sich um stdafx.h handelt, gilt folgender Grundsatz: Drin lassen (ganz oben) und ignorieren, oder in den Projekteinstellungen die vorkompilierten Header ausschalten. "#pragma once" ist eine Direktive, die mehrfache Kompilation von Headern verhindert, so wie "#ifndef dieser_header_already_included" usw.


----------



## Vatar (26. Januar 2005)

Dankeschön.Damit wär soweit erst mal alles klar


----------

